# Marriott.com Now showing Lifetime Nights AND Points



## Mr. Vker (Sep 11, 2014)

It had been showing nights, but now is showing points. Nice to know for earning lifetime elite status. Just click Account Overview then "2014 Nights Detail"

Here's how it shows... 
Platinum Lifetime Status
Nights 756
Points 2,222,296

Here's what is needed for Lifetime Elite Status.... (you need both the nights and total points earned. The points can have been spent.)

STATUS	                QUALIFIED NIGHTS  POINTS EARNED
Lifetime Silver Elite	250 nights             1.2 million points
Lifetime Gold Elite	        500 nights             1.6 million points
Lifetime Platinum Elite	750 nights             2 million points

Nearly all nights count. Stayed, rollover, credit card. I cannot think of a way to earn a night that doesn't count.


----------



## Fasttr (Sep 11, 2014)

Nice addition.  Never made sense it showed one without the other when they clearly had the number for both.


----------



## SueDonJ (Sep 11, 2014)

Very nice!  Thanks for posting, Mr. Vker.  

Yeehaw - 140 more Nights to get Lifetime Platinum.  :whoopee:

{eta} If you ask are they able to tell you how you've used your MRP's in the past, or is there a way to search for the info in your account?  If I'm doing this right, i.e. subtracting available MRP from the Lifetime amount, it says we've "cashed in" 1,375,000 MRP.  It's possible I guess but it seems high.


----------



## jme (Sep 11, 2014)

As usual, you still have to search for it:

Go to 
My Account > Account Overview > 2014 Nights Detail. 

I had to click on "2014 Nights Detail" to the right of the bar graph of current year's nights tally..... not difficult, but not readily available either.


----------



## bazzap (Sep 11, 2014)

jme said:


> As usual, you still have to search for it:
> 
> Go to
> My Account > Account Overview > 2014 Nights Detail.
> ...


Many thanks for identifying this.
You are right, it is not very intuitive to find this.
Thankfully, we are way above the points requirements, still some work to do on the nights but plenty of reservations coming up to hit these targets too though.


----------



## LAX Mom (Sep 11, 2014)

Thanks for posting!
I've got the nights (845) for lifetime plat status, but I still need more points. I guess I should buy more Marriott timeshares so I can pay the MF 's with my Marriott VISA. Or I could just try to spend more at Marriott hotels.


----------



## BocaBoy (Sep 11, 2014)

I have 6,816,131 lifetime points.  Can anyone here top this?

More than half of my points came from 2 weeks of annual Sabal Palms exchanges into MR points over the years (when the value of this exchange was really high.)  Have used over 6.5 million of these points, mostly for travel packages.  Times have changed in the world of timeshare values.


----------



## LAX Mom (Sep 11, 2014)

BocaBoy said:


> I have 6,816,131 lifetime points.  Can anyone here top this?



Wow! You're my hero!


----------



## jme (Sep 11, 2014)

SueDonJ said:


> it says we've "cashed in" 1,375,000 MRP.  It's possible I guess but it seems high.



Susan, you're rich and you didn't even know it. 

Please let us know when you've reached the 
magic designation of Lifetime Platinum Elite Status. Your life will change. 
Snow will melt on March 1. People will bow down wherever you go, and offer you gifts. And most of all, you'll be one of the very few on the planet who.....uhhh....uhhh....gee, I can't remember. I'll look that up. 

In light of recent posts, I think you should get a tattoo.


----------



## SueDonJ (Sep 11, 2014)

BocaBoy said:


> I have 6,816,131 lifetime points.  Can anyone here top this?
> 
> More than half of my points came from 2 weeks of annual Sabal Palms exchanges into MR points over the years (when the value of this exchange was really high.)  Have used over 6.5 million of these points, mostly for travel packages.  Times have changed in the world of timeshare values.



We'll have to dub thee Master Marriott.  

Seriously, that's impressive, and you're a poster child for why customer loyalty programs are exactly as advertised - loyalty on the part of both the company and the customer.  Good on you!


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Sep 11, 2014)

637 nights
4,016,376 points


----------



## SueDonJ (Sep 11, 2014)

jme said:


> Susan, you're rich and you didn't even know it.
> 
> Please let us know when you've reached the
> magic designation of Lifetime Platinum Elite Status. Your life will change.
> ...



HAHAHAHAHA!!!  Yeah, a dunce cap permantly inked on my forehead!

Like you, Marty, I'm rich in so many ways that have nothing to do with money.


----------



## SueDonJ (Sep 11, 2014)

LAX Mom said:


> Thanks for posting!
> I've got the nights (845) for lifetime plat status, but I still need more points. I guess I should buy more Marriott timeshares so I can pay the MF 's with my Marriott VISA. Or I could just try to spend more at Marriott hotels.



Too bad we couldn't trade Nights for Points.  Let's Make A Deal, Marriott-style!


----------



## bazzap (Sep 11, 2014)

SueDonJ said:


> Too bad we couldn't trade Nights for Points.  Let's Make A Deal, Marriott-style!


Agreed, I would readily trade points for nights in return!


----------



## jme (Sep 11, 2014)

SueDonJ said:


> Like you, Marty, I'm rich in so many ways that have nothing to do with money.



Hey, just kidding, as if "points" EVER made anyone rich....my remark was the epitome of being facetious. 

and I KNOW you are definitely rich in all things that matter, as am I.  We are much alike, my dear Susan, and thankfully so.


----------



## puckmanfl (Sep 11, 2014)

good evening

Ho Hum

857 nights

3,880,900 points...

Boca is the champ!!!!

just chump change for me!!!!


----------



## BocaBoy (Sep 11, 2014)

puckmanfl said:


> good evening
> 
> Ho Hum
> 
> ...



I may be the champ in points but not in nights.  I have "only" 773 of them.  (But it is still Lifetime Platinum.)


----------



## jme (Sep 11, 2014)

puckmanfl said:


> good evening
> Ho Hum
> 857 nights
> 3,880,900 points...
> ...



same here. I've got 888 nights and 3,446,670 points.  

(Boca knows how to work the system with those Sabal Palms weeks!!!!)

but for me, I've never once traded for points, only got them thru purchases on Marriott Visa and a few promo tours along the way.


----------



## MALC9990 (Sep 12, 2014)

3,369,028 points and 660 nights for me so not in the big league but still closing in on lifetime plat some time next year. It seems I have burned my way through 2,766,000. Must be all those 5 night packages in recent years. All this in just 11 years as an owner and member of Marriott rewards.

A small reward for not discovering resales until 2009.


----------



## rsackett (Sep 12, 2014)

Opposite end of the spectrum for me, 518 nights but only 772,000 points!  I may never make even lifetime silver!

Ray


----------



## SueDonJ (Sep 12, 2014)

MALC9990 said:


> 3,369,028 points and 660 nights for me so not in the big league but still closing in on lifetime plat some time next year. *It seems I have burned my way through 2,766,000.* Must be all those 5 night packages in recent years. All this in just 11 years as an owner and member of Marriott rewards.
> 
> A small reward for not discovering resales until 2009.



Should be next year for us as well, and same thing with boatloads of points but not enough nights yet.  I know you can't get the same one but it's the VISA card that's doing it for us - we use it like a checking account putting any- and everything under the sun on it then paying it off every month.

I asked yesterday but am asking again, is there a way to find out how we've burnt them?  It says we've burned through 1,375,000 MRP which sounds really high.


----------



## jont (Sep 12, 2014)

rsackett said:


> Opposite end of the spectrum for me, 518 nights but only 772,000 points!  I may never make even lifetime silver!
> 
> Ray



in the same boat as you. proud to say I only have 240 nights  and 742,000points


----------



## LisaH (Sep 12, 2014)

Question: to qualify for Platinum Lifetime Status, one has to earn 2M points And 750 nights, or 2M points Or 750 nights? 
I have 605 nights and 1,912,200 points. For someone only has one Marriott timeshare, not too bad I guess...


----------



## MALC9990 (Sep 12, 2014)

LisaH said:


> Question: to qualify for Platinum Lifetime Status, one has to earn 2M points And 750 nights, or 2M points Or 750 nights?
> I have 605 nights and 1,912,200 points. For someone only has one Marriott timeshare, not too bad I guess...



You need both unfortunatrly.


----------



## SueDonJ (Sep 12, 2014)

LisaH said:


> Question: to qualify for Platinum Lifetime Status, one has to earn 2M points And 750 nights, or 2M points Or 750 nights?
> I have 605 nights and 1,912,200 points. For someone only has one Marriott timeshare, not too bad I guess...



And, not Or.

Not bad at all.


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Sep 12, 2014)

BocaBoy said:


> I have 6,816,131 lifetime points.  Can anyone here top this?
> 
> More than half of my points came from 2 weeks of annual Sabal Palms exchanges into MR points over the years (when the value of this exchange was really high.)  Have used over 6.5 million of these points, mostly for travel packages.  Times have changed in the world of timeshare values.



Here is my balance sheet so far this year.

FT


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 12, 2014)

I am way behind. Will never even make Lifetime Silver.

Nights: 316
Points: 650,193

They must also count transferred points in the Lifetime Points total. There is no way that I have earned 650K unless they also include points transferred from my wife's account for a redemption.


----------



## jont (Sep 12, 2014)

FractionalTraveler said:


> Here is my balance sheet so far this year.
> 
> FT



do you ever sleep in your own bed?


----------



## LisaH (Sep 12, 2014)

SueDonJ said:


> And, not Or.



Not the answer I like but thanks! Will have to wait a few more years before I become Lifetime Platinum... 



jont said:


> do you ever sleep in your own bed?



LOL. That would be my question as well...


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Sep 12, 2014)

jont said:


> do you ever sleep in your own bed?



Sometimes, but its a Marriott Bed......

FT


----------



## ilene13 (Sep 12, 2014)

Wow, I have over 3.5 million points but only 357 nights.  We better start staying at more Marriott's so we can hit platinum lifetime!!!  We paid $1999.00 for a HH encore package this past July.  I do not think those 7 nights counted!


----------



## dmharris (Sep 12, 2014)

Interesting.  I don't have the current limits required BUT I've been a Lifetime Platinum for about 10 years.  Maybe it's because I'm so old!    I joined Marriott Rewards in my youth and traveled a ton for business and kept it simple when I could by flying Delta (out of Cincinnati), renting from National and staying at Marriott's.  It was so much easier to remember what you were doing at each new city, sometimes 4 in a week!  (I also schedule meetings either at 10 a.m. or 2 p.m. so it's easier to remember and not miss a meeting).  My rewards number starts with 000-xxx-xxx so I was one of the early adopters, maybe that's why Bill Marriott sent me that letter years ago, granting me Lifetime Platinum Status.


----------



## Luvtoride (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm in the boat with plenty of points over...2,000,000 but short on nights with only 371.  I'm sure I must have missed getting credited for nights along the way, when trading timeshares via II and not having our MR number associated with the stay.  Anyone know if we can get details of the nights and how far back we could get credit for "nights not credited".  

Does my upcoming tour package at Barony Beach, HH qualify for the 4 nights we are getting?  We're only paying the $199 promotional rate for the stay?

I guess I have to make sure I stay at Marriotts more when traveling for business.  

Good luck everyone!


----------



## BocaBoy (Sep 12, 2014)

Luvtoride said:


> I'm in the boat with plenty of points over...2,000,000 but short on nights with only 371.  I'm sure I must have missed getting credited for nights along the way, when trading timeshares via II and not having our MR number associated with the stay.  Anyone know if we can get details of the nights and how far back we could get credit for "nights not credited".
> 
> Does my upcoming tour package at Barony Beach, HH qualify for the 4 nights we are getting?  We're only paying the $199 promotional rate for the stay?
> 
> ...


Promotional tour packages do not count as elite nights.  And they started counting timeshare nights only about 5 or 6 years ago (unless of course they were cash reservations).  Actually, they counted owner stays very briefly many years ago and then stopped, but started again about 5 or 6 years ago, which is when they also first started counting Marriott stays on an II exchange.


----------



## BocaBoy (Sep 12, 2014)

dmharris said:


> Interesting.  I don't have the current limits required BUT I've been a Lifetime Platinum for about 10 years.  Maybe it's because I'm so old!    I joined Marriott Rewards in my youth and traveled a ton for business and kept it simple when I could by flying Delta (out of Cincinnati), renting from National and staying at Marriott's.  It was so much easier to remember what you were doing at each new city, sometimes 4 in a week!  (I also schedule meetings either at 10 a.m. or 2 p.m. so it's easier to remember and not miss a meeting).  My rewards number starts with 000-xxx-xxx so I was one of the early adopters, maybe that's why Bill Marriott sent me that letter years ago, granting me Lifetime Platinum Status.



You must have been one of the early members of the Marriott Honored Guest program.  Years ago, they granted lifetime platinum status to all members of the program who joined in the first year it was in existence.  I did not get it because I joined in the second or third year of the program.  My number starts with "057".


----------



## BocaBoy (Sep 12, 2014)

FractionalTraveler said:


> Here is my balance sheet so far this year.
> 
> FT


We have a new points champion!!!!


----------



## BocaBoy (Sep 12, 2014)

SueDonJ said:


> Should be next year for us as well, and same thing with boatloads of points but not enough nights yet.  I know you can't get the same one but it's the VISA card that's doing it for us - we use it like a checking account putting any- and everything under the sun on it then paying it off every month.
> 
> I asked yesterday but am asking again, *is there a way to find out how we've burnt them?*  It says we've burned through 1,375,000 MRP which sounds really high.



I think you can access maybe the last 12 or 18 months detail online.  I am sure that if you called Marriott Rewards they could get you the details. Using 1,375,000 points does not sound unduly large if you have used a few travel packages.  I was surprised that I used over 6.5 million points until I thought about it and then I realized we have used a LOT of travel packages over the years.


----------



## BocaBoy (Sep 12, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> I am way behind. Will never even make Lifetime Silver.
> 
> Nights: 316
> Points: 650,193
> ...



They count all the points that have hit your account over the years.  So yes, points transferred from your wife's account do count.


----------



## IuLiKa (Sep 12, 2014)

331 nights, 659k points.. still have 20 years to go.. I do not use as much my MR visa card, so I do not accumulate points.

I've been an owner for about 7 yrs.. one TS.


----------



## scpoidog (Sep 13, 2014)

*Lot of nights, not as many points*

895 nights
2,182,895

A lot of nights in Courtyards and Fairfield Inns, so earning potential was lower.  But the black chase marriott card has come in handy. 

Luvtoride, ilene13, moxjo7282, puckmanfl- how did you accumulate so many points with relatively fewer nights?


----------



## ilene13 (Sep 13, 2014)

scpoidog said:


> 895 nights
> 2,182,895
> 
> Luvtoride, ilene13, moxjo7282, puckmanfl- how did you accumulate so many points with relatively fewer nights?



We've owned Marriott timeshares since 1990. At one point we owned 7 Marriott weeks. They were all purchased through the developer (stupid us--- long before we knew of a resale market).  When they were purchased Marriott used to give signing bonuses---250,000 MRP, etc.  in fact when we bought our first 2 weeks in Aruba, we bought on Christmas Eve Day, so we were given a Christmas gift of points too.  I think that purchase netted about 1,000,000 MRP.

BocaBoy, should my encore package nights have counted?

By the way I'm not awake as early as it looks, I'm currently at the Marriott Marbella Beach Club on my retirement trip-- adding more elite nights!!!


----------



## puckmanfl (Sep 13, 2014)

good morning....

Timeshares...Purchased all of mine...with the Chase MR card...  have done 4 referrals....the rest with MF's on MR card.  Then once you hit platinum, it's really easy to staythere because you get 50% bonus pts and ypu pay on Chase MR card...

The referrals become exponential.... the 4th was worth almst 500K MR points...  it was a hybrid purchase So I snagged referral points on BOTH 1/2's of the purchase..The resale week and the Trust points, each counted as separate referral...


----------



## dmharris (Sep 13, 2014)

BocaBoy said:


> You must have been one of the early members of the Marriott Honored Guest program.  Years ago, they granted lifetime platinum status to all members of the program who joined in the first year it was in existence.  I did not get it because I joined in the second or third year of the program.  My number starts with "057".



Thank you for explaining this.  I do remember now it was called the Honored Guest program!  I joined Hyatt, Starwood, United, American, USAir, all of them as soon as I heard about them as I traveled so much.  I'm a Lifetime Medallion with Delta, when I hit a million miles, as well so I don't have to qualify every year anymore.  Loyalty pays off in my case.  It is nice I only have to memorize six numbers for Marriott, especially since I can't remember squat anymore. ;-)


----------



## Luvtoride (Sep 13, 2014)

Same way here, dog.  TS owner since 1999 and received big bonus MR points for purchases and used to trade our week for 100,000+ points in early years.  Could not even imagine doing that today with DC points program. 
Boca, that comment about TS stays not counting toward Elite nights until 5-6 years ago makes sense.  Too bad otherwise I'm sure I'd be at least at lifetime gold now (have annual gold currently).


----------



## mav (Sep 13, 2014)

FractionalTraveler said:


> Here is my balance sheet so far this year.
> 
> FT



    WOW!!!!!  You should be personally be tucked into bed each night and given a foot massage by the manager on duty when you check into the Marriott hotels! VERY ! Impressive!!


----------



## kds4 (Sep 13, 2014)

SueDonJ said:


> Too bad we couldn't trade Nights for Points.  Let's Make A Deal, Marriott-style!



Alright, Sue (aka Monte). I'll take what's behind Door Number 2. (The youngsters may have to do a Google search to appreciate the reference, or click here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T5QYTrDReTo.)


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 13, 2014)

ilene13 said:


> BocaBoy, should my encore package nights have counted?



Encore Package stays do not earn Elite Night Credits.


----------



## ilene13 (Sep 13, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> Encore Package stays do not earn Elite Night Credits.



Considering we paid almost $2000 for it they should count.


----------



## ilene13 (Sep 13, 2014)

Luvtoride said:


> Same way here, dog.  TS owner since 1999 and received big bonus MR points for purchases and used to trade our week for 100,000+ points in early years.  Could not even imagine doing that today with DC points program.
> Boca, that comment about TS stays not counting toward Elite nights until 5-6 years ago makes sense.  Too bad otherwise I'm sure I'd be at least at lifetime gold now (have annual gold currently).



You are right-- if my timeshare stays had counted since 1990 we would have been at least lifetime gold if not platinum!


----------



## rgrisard (Sep 13, 2014)

Points are easy to accumulate, nights not as much.   Easiest was is to manufacture spend with your marriott credit card.   Basically buying cash on credit card and using cash to pay off credit card, or using credit card to pay for things you normally couldn't pay for like mortgage.  Years ago was gold coins,  recently was evolve money to pay mortgage, currently is amazon payments but that is also ending next month.    Some people buy debit cards and use those to pay mortgage via bluebird.


----------



## kds4 (Sep 13, 2014)

rgrisard said:


> Points are easy to accumulate, nights not as much.   Easiest was is to manufacture spend with your marriott credit card.   Basically buying cash on credit card and using cash to pay off credit card, or using credit card to pay for things you normally couldn't pay for like mortgage.  Years ago was gold coins,  recently was evolve money to pay mortgage, currently is amazon payments but that is also ending next month.    Some people buy debit cards and use those to pay mortgage via bluebird.



You can also hold a meeting at a Marriott Hotel and get 10 nights credit. Reserve a meeting room at a Fairfield Inn for a couple of hours and have a get together. Our family is part of a charitable foundation and did this for a meeting a couple of years ago. $100 for 2 hours of meeting time. 10 nights credit in the bank.


----------



## scpoidog (Sep 13, 2014)

Luvtoride said:


> Same way here, dog.  TS owner since 1999 and received big bonus MR points for purchases and used to trade our week for 100,000+ points in early years.  Could not even imagine doing that today with DC points program.
> Boca, that comment about TS stays not counting toward Elite nights until 5-6 years ago makes sense.  Too bad otherwise I'm sure I'd be at least at lifetime gold now (have annual gold currently).



Thanks for the replies. I am usually good about finding ways to earn points so u thought I was missing something.


----------



## Fasttr (Sep 13, 2014)

kds4 said:


> You can also hold a meeting at a Marriott Hotel and get 10 nights credit. Reserve a meeting room at a Fairfield Inn for a couple of hours and have a get together. Our family is part of a charitable foundation and did this for a meeting a couple of years ago. $100 for 2 hours of meeting time. 10 nights credit in the bank.



I believe I read recently that they wised up to that trick and changed their rewards in this area....and THIS link seems to confirm that you can still get 10 Elite Nights, but only if you also book 10+ guest rooms in conjunction with your meeting.


----------



## Fasttr (Sep 13, 2014)

ilene13 said:


> By the way I'm not awake as early as it looks, I'm currently at the Marriott Marbella Beach Club on my retirement trip-- adding more elite nights!!!



How's your trip going....I know you have been planning this one for awhile.  Any favorite locations you have been to so far?


----------



## ilene13 (Sep 13, 2014)

Fasttr said:


> How's your trip going....I know you have been planning this one for awhile.  Any favorite locations you have been to so far?



Trip going great.  I'll write a complete report next weekend when we get home.  I can honestly say Spain is absolutely beautiful and the people are lovely.  IMHO the food in Barcelona was awful, but it has been better since then!  Thank you for asking.


----------



## dmharris (Sep 13, 2014)

ilene13 said:


> Trip going great.  I'll write a complete report next weekend when we get home.  I can honestly say Spain is absolutely beautiful and the people are lovely.  IMHO the food in Barcelona was awful, but it has been better since then!  Thank you for asking.



I'll be looking for your report; will it be on a review or in the forum?  I don't want to miss it!  We're seriously considering Spain for next year!


----------



## BocaBoy (Sep 13, 2014)

ilene13 said:


> Considering we paid almost $2000 for it they should count.



I agree, but they don't.


----------



## Luvtoride (Sep 13, 2014)

Mr. Vker said:


> It had been showing nights, but now is showing points. Nice to know for earning lifetime elite status. Just click Account Overview then "2014 Nights Detail"
> 
> Here's how it shows...
> Platinum Lifetime Status
> ...


Mr Vker,
Where did you find the chart on the Marriott website?  I can't seem to find anything other than the annual Elite requirements. 
Thanks.


----------



## Fasttr (Sep 13, 2014)

Luvtoride said:


> Mr Vker,
> Where did you find the chart on the Marriott website?  I can't seem to find anything other than the annual Elite requirements.
> Thanks.



https://www.marriott.com/marriott/rewards/elite-benefits.mi


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Sep 13, 2014)

mav said:


> WOW!!!!!  You should be personally be tucked into bed each night and given a foot massage by the manager on duty when you check into the Marriott hotels! VERY ! Impressive!!



That's not quite what is offered but here are some of the additional perks that have been provided in the past:

1. VIP access to your own elevator for the duration of your stay
2. Reserved VIP table at hotel F&B locations for the duration of your stay
3. Direct access via cell phone to MOD 24/7
4. Complimentary dedicated exercise equipment in your room
5. Access to personally assigned concierge during your stay
6. Complementary dedicated transportation (Limo) while in residence
7. Free weekly dry cleaning and shoe shine service

I remember flying into London from South Africa one year with the kids for a short stay before heading back to the US and making an incredible request to my concierge to come up with 4 tickets to a sold out theatre event the same night of our arrival.

Three hours later, the tickets were delivered to our room!  What an amazing experience for the kids.  That one was priceless.  Needless to say, I still frequent that property in London about twice a year.

FT


----------



## mav (Sep 14, 2014)

FractionalTraveler said:


> That's not quite what is offered but here are some of the additional perks that have been provided in the past:
> 
> 1. VIP access to your own elevator for the duration of your stay
> 2. Reserved VIP table at hotel F&B locations for the duration of your stay
> ...



    Loyalty like yours,  Boca's and some of the other's here  should be nicely rewarded. Very glad to hear it is!   It does sound, however, like you lead the pack.


----------



## ilene13 (Sep 14, 2014)

dmharris said:


> I'll be looking for your report; will it be on a review or in the forum?  I don't want to miss it!  We're seriously considering Spain for next year!



I'll probably post it in the Marriott forum as the majority of our nights are at Marriott properties.


----------



## kds4 (Sep 14, 2014)

Fasttr said:


> I believe I read recently that they wised up to that trick and changed their rewards in this area....and THIS link seems to confirm that you can still get 10 Elite Nights, but only if you also book 10+ guest rooms in conjunction with your meeting.



That's interesting. I wasn't aware (although it has been a couple of years since our meeting). Thanks.


----------



## Bogey1 (Sep 14, 2014)

BocaBoy said:


> I have 6,816,131 lifetime points.  Can anyone here top this?
> 
> More than half of my points came from 2 weeks of annual Sabal Palms exchanges into MR points over the years (when the value of this exchange was really high.)  Have used over 6.5 million of these points, mostly for travel packages.  Times have changed in the world of timeshare values.


BocaBoy, I have you beat by a hair! 6,820,521 points and 1,388 nights. I will be at 1,400 nights by mid October.


----------



## pwrshift (Sep 14, 2014)

SueDonJ said:


> If I'm doing this right, i.e. subtracting available MRP from the Lifetime amount, it says we've "cashed in" 1,375,000 MRP. It's possible I guess but it seems high.



Wow...based on your calculation method I've used 5,665,500 MR points over the years and still have plenty left for some very nice packages to come. Seems like a lot but they do add up over the years.

Many years ago, when I bought into Marriott TS with 6 weeks I used 4 weeks (split lockoffs) a year and exchanged 2 weeks every year for MR points. When MF was below $500 a year it was a super deal. Much less 'super' today, but I still do it to help replace what I've used as I love flying business class. Two of the weeks I bought came with just over 500,000 MR points each...and when the sales rep explained the MR system I didn't really believe him at first. 

Over the years, I've used MR air+hotel packages to send two of my daughters (third one is still single) and husbands to honeymoon to Kauai. Haven't made Hawaii myself yet...maybe next year! In addition, so many package family trips to London, Paris, Rome and more that I've lost track. Business class air included (except when kids went without me). Never bought a pkg without 120,000 FF miles. When I think about how much those trips would have cost, with air, I've repaid my original Marriott direct timeshare purchase prices many times over. I've been a believer since Day 1.

Brian


----------



## BocaBoy (Sep 14, 2014)

pwrshift said:


> Wow...based on your calculation method I've used 5,665,500 MR points over the years and still have plenty left for some very nice packages to come. Seems like a lot but they do add up over the years.
> 
> Many years ago, when I bought into Marriott TS with 6 weeks I used 4 weeks (split lockoffs) a year and exchanged 2 weeks every year for MR points. When MF was below $500 a year it was a super deal. Much less 'super' today, but I still do it to help replace what I've used as I love flying business class. Two of the weeks I bought came with just over 500,000 MR points each...and when the sales rep explained the MR system I didn't really believe him at first.
> 
> ...



Sounds very much like what we have done beginning in 1987.  When we first bought Sabal Palms pre-construction in 1987, the annual maintenance fees were only something like $325 and we could trade for 110,000 MR points every year (they were called Honored Guest points then).  At the beginning you got a lot more value by trading for MR points than the timeshare week was worth in terms of occupancy cost.  The ability to trade for MR points was the only reason we bought our first two timeshare weeks.  Now, of course, we never trade for MR points and we have sold our Sabal Palms weeks, even though we still love the resort, because of the dramatically changed economics of trading for MR points.


----------



## BocaBoy (Sep 15, 2014)

Bogey1 said:


> BocaBoy, I have you beat by a hair! 6,820,521 points and 1,388 nights. I will be at 1,400 nights by mid October.



Should we have an ongoing competition?  I just went back into the lead (behind FT of course) with 25,000 more points just posted.  I now have 6,841,131.  Your turn!  (Of course, you have WAY more nights than I do.)


----------



## dualrated2 (Oct 8, 2014)

*Lifetime Nights have increased but not points*

I logged on this morning to check my lifetiime totals as my card anniversary date is today and I wanted to see if the 15 nights posted. They did but I noticed that the points total have not changed since Mr. Vker brought this to our attention four weeks ago. I've had over 35,000 points earned in the past month with stays and one presentation yet the points are the same as they were on Sep 11th. Has anyone seen their lifetime points increase?


----------



## Docklander (Oct 8, 2014)

dualrated2 said:


> I logged on this morning to check my lifetiime totals as my card anniversary date is today and I wanted to see if the 15 nights posted. They did but I noticed that the points total have not changed since Mr. Vker brought this to our attention four weeks ago. I've had over 35,000 points earned in the past month with stays and one presentation yet the points are the same as they were on Sep 11th. Has anyone seen their lifetime points increase?



There have been delays in posting points to LT totals in the past - a the beginning September (around the 10th) a lot of people still had stays dating back to the first week in August that hadn't posted. I'd guess what you're experiencing is a similar thing. Give it a week and the points will probably show up.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Oct 8, 2014)

I hope Marriott isn't beginning to run out of points….  All of the points out there contain a huge financial value to the owners, and a huge financial liability for Marriott.




.


----------



## SMHarman (Oct 8, 2014)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> I hope Marriott isn't beginning to run out of points….  All of the points out there contain a huge financial value to the owners, and a huge financial liability for Marriott.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They don't run out it is a fiat currency. 
They just print more and increase the balance sheet liability.


----------



## Fasttr (Oct 8, 2014)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> I hope Marriott isn't beginning to run out of points….  All of the points out there contain a huge financial value to the owners, and a huge financial liability for Marriott..





SMHarman said:


> They don't run out it is a fiat currency.
> They just print more and increase the balance sheet liability.



The issue is the timing of points posting to his Lifetime accumulated points tracking balance, not to his normal Rewards points available to use that dualrated2 is asking about.  I assume the ones he can use are getting posted fine, its just the balance they use to assess Lifetime status that dualrated2 was asking about.


----------



## Wally3433 (Oct 8, 2014)

FractionalTraveler said:


> Here is my balance sheet so far this year.
> 
> FT



FT, has anyone approached you about a movie deal?  "Down in the Bed"


----------



## steve b (Oct 13, 2014)

BocaBoy said:


> I have 6,816,131 lifetime points.  Can anyone here top this?
> 
> More than half of my points came from 2 weeks of annual Sabal Palms exchanges into MR points over the years (when the value of this exchange was really high.)  Have used over 6.5 million of these points, mostly for travel packages.  Times have changed in the world of timeshare values.



I have along history with marriott and 10,567,318 marriott rewards points over the years


----------



## majb (Oct 14, 2014)

I am wondering why my account shows :
Gold Lifetime Status 332 and 1,323564 when these numbers are only enough for Silver Elite Lifetime Status. Maybe because I am Gold this year is the reason for this posting. Anyone else run into this discrepancy?


----------



## Fasttr (Oct 14, 2014)

majb said:


> I am wondering why my account shows :
> Gold Lifetime Status 332 and 1,323564 when these numbers are only enough for Silver Elite Lifetime Status. Maybe because I am Gold this year is the reason for this posting. Anyone else run into this discrepancy?



You are correct....whatever precious metal you are now in the current year, is what the lifetime status nomenclature will be.



.


----------



## Michigan Czar (Oct 14, 2014)

1,081 Nights
2,776,030 Points


----------



## mickeypops (Oct 15, 2014)

810 nights and 2,576,898 points for me, so I should benefit from the LT Platinum requirements as I'm likely to just miss the 75 night target this year, by about 5-10 nights - the first time this has happened for about 8 years.

I bow in awe to some of the stats in this thread......


----------



## dundey (Oct 16, 2014)

Funny I just saw my lifetime points / nights today when looking at the Marriott website and now I see this post!!

Never owned Marriott timeshares, but have used Marriotts almost exclusively for business and alot of leisure travel including soccer and lacrosse tournaments for my girls.  I've been Platinum the last 2 years (for the 1st time!) and should be for life sometime next year.
I have 730 nights and 1.9 million points.  So at LT Gold, but Platinum soon!  Already qualified for next year as well with 75 nights so far in 2014.  They were a combination of business travel and Marriott black credit card use.


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 16, 2014)

Fasttr said:


> You are correct....whatever precious metal you are now in the current year, is what the lifetime status nomenclature will be.
> 
> 
> 
> .



I notice today that in our account the box that comes up when you click the "2014 Nights Detail" link is now showing correctly as "*Gold* Lifetime Status" attained, but with "0 nights needed to renew [current] *Platinum* level."

It's still clunky but a little bit less confusing.  Anybody else see a similar adjustment?


----------



## Fasttr (Oct 16, 2014)

SueDonJ said:


> I notice today that in our account the box that comes up when you click the "2014 Nights Detail" link is now showing correctly as "*Gold* Lifetime Status" attained, but with "0 nights needed to renew [current] *Platinum* level."
> 
> It's still clunky but a little bit less confusing.  Anybody else see a similar adjustment?



Yes, mine is corrected too.  Marriott.com is finally getting the hang of this computer stuff.


.


----------



## jimf41 (Oct 16, 2014)

847 nights and 4,587,462 points. 

Made LT Plat last year. Just came back from a few weeks in Europe. Being Plat was worth it at the Ritz in Vienna -room upgrade, the Boscolo in Prague - free full breakfast, and the Marriott Berlin - room upgrade, great concierge lounge with full breakfast and dinner.


----------



## Docklander (Oct 16, 2014)

Fasttr said:


> Marriott.com is finally getting the hang of this computer stuff.



I wouldn't go that far yet.....they still haven't posted points, dating back to 18 August, to my online LT number (although when I call up the CS guys see the correct figure).


----------



## dualrated2 (Oct 27, 2014)

They have finally figured out how to update both the Lifetime nights and points totals automatically. My Liftetime nights updated twice within the past 24 hours and are now correct.


----------



## jme (Nov 15, 2014)

*How many Marriott NIGHTS STAYED do you have for 2014?*

The year is winding down, but I'm curious as to how some of you big hitters are doing to date on this year's total of Marriott NIGHTS STAYED. 

and, what percentage are pleasure vs business?

So far I have 140 Nights Stayed for 2014 and they are 100% pleasure.

Reason I'm asking is because I found it very interesting earlier this year to learn of the Lifetime totals of POINTS and NIGHTS STAYED for many TUG members (the two components of the quest for Lifetime Platinum Elite status, etc). 

I think BocaBoy led by a wide margin, approaching 7,000,000 Lifetime Points, which I found pretty amazing. 
I only have a measly 895 Lifetime Nights and 3,488,566 Points. 

On a recent stay I got an extra 2 bags of M&Ms (plus the gift of 500 Rewards Points) when the lady checking me in saw that I was a Platinum Premier (and Lifetime Platinum) member. LOL

But I do love M&Ms, as they pair well with a good movie and a Cabernet !!!



.


----------



## frank808 (Nov 15, 2014)

183 nights in 2014 only 23 for business.  Still got 28 more pleasue stays this year at MKO.  Would be 14 more days if we were not staying at Aulani in December. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## dualrated2 (Nov 16, 2014)

Actual nights or rollover and credit card nights as well?


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 16, 2014)

So far, 18 nights this yearof which 10 our bonus nights. We have another 7 nights scheduled for December at one of our Marriott timeshares. We have a total of 300 nights. Of those nights I do not know how many are bonus nights and how many are from actual nights slept in a Marriott resort or hotel. Our lifetime points are 1,292,054. 

We do not feel tied or obligated to Marriott and I no longer chase status, nights or points in their program. At one time we actively participated and attempted to plan our vacations and trips around Marriott hotels and resorts. I still look to Residence Inn when traveling with our pets. It's just that they've made their program less attractive to pleasure travelers such as ourselves and we no longer feel that chasing status is worthwhile in our situation. I suspect Marriott isn't after our buisness nearly as much as they are the business traveler, who might benefit more from their rewards program than we do.

According to the Marriott website, we have achieved Lifetime Silver Elite status and we're 200 nights or 195,946 points away from qualifying for lifetime Gold Elite Status. Close maybe but, we'll get there when we get there. It's just not such a big deal to us.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Nov 16, 2014)

92 nights. Made lifetime Platinum this year.


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 16, 2014)

jme said:


> The year is winding down, but I'm curious as to how some of you big hitters are doing to date on this year's total of Marriott NIGHTS STAYED.
> 
> and, what percentage are pleasure vs business?
> 
> ...



Marty, you stayed 140 nights this year in Marriott properties, or you earned 140 Elite Nights through stays, credit card spends and promotions?

I don't have too many nights away from home but Don's been overseas most of the year, though not in Marriotts.  We're having problems with Elite Nights posting to the account* but through September we have 86, 16% Hotels and 84% Bonus.  We should hit Lifetime Plat next year.

*There's a flyertalk.com thread if anyone else is having the same posting issues:  Credit Card nights not posting.


----------



## jont (Nov 16, 2014)

jme said:


> The year is winding down, but I'm curious as to how some of you big hitters are doing to date on this year's total of Marriott NIGHTS STAYED.
> 
> and, what percentage are pleasure vs business?
> 
> ...



marty
40 this year including 11 bonus nites. all pleasure. I have only spent 9 actual nites myself. watch out for those m&m's, the calories add up fast


----------



## jme (Nov 16, 2014)

SueDonJ said:


> Marty, you stayed 140 nights this year in Marriott properties, or you earned 140 Elite Nights through stays, credit card spends and promotions?
> 
> I don't have too many nights away from home but Don's been overseas most of the year, though not in Marriotts.  We're having problems with Elite Nights posting to the account* but through September we have 86, 16% Hotels and 84% Bonus.  We should hit Lifetime Plat next year.
> 
> *There's a flyertalk.com thread if anyone else is having the same posting issues:  Credit Card nights not posting.



Susan, 140 is my total given in the report on the "My Account" page, which consists of all those----actual nights stayed, promos, credit card, and rollover nights.

I was just curious as to where my 140 total might fall among other TUG Marriott folks.  Always interesting to see how much others travel and how loyal they are to the brand. We do other things too, but most often we use Marriott hotels and T/S properties.


----------



## jme (Nov 16, 2014)

frank808 said:


> 183 nights in 2014 only 23 for business.  Still got 28 more pleasue stays this year at MKO.  Would be 14 more days if we were not staying at Aulani in December.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk



wow.........so, your mail is not delivered to your home anymore.......I see. 

congrats, that's a lot of fun.


----------



## dualrated2 (Nov 16, 2014)

151 nights for me this year with rollover and bonus nights included. 82 nights actual stays and 69 bonus nights. Seven more nights coming up the end of the month.


----------



## MALC9990 (Nov 16, 2014)

I'm showing 87 nights so far this year. 56 nights stayed and 31 rollover nights. Here in the UK the Marriott Credit card does not earn bonus nights for spending - we just get 10 nights each year for having the card. 

So I am still waiting on my 10 bonus nights for the CC and we have 9 nights booked for stays until the end of the year. So I will start 2015 with no rollover nights. However planned stays in 2015 will take me over the 75 nights together with the CC bonus nights and also over the lifetime plat level.


----------



## ilene13 (Nov 16, 2014)

*Nights?*

We will be in Aruba weeks 51 and 52.  My husband and I are occupying one villa and I have a 2nd week 52 villa that my children are occupying.  Since they are all in my name will I get 21 nights of occupancy or only 14?


----------



## Docklander (Nov 16, 2014)

ilene13 said:


> We will be in Aruba weeks 51 and 52.  My husband and I are occupying one villa and I have a 2nd week 52 villa that my children are occupying.  Since they are all in my name will I get 21 nights of occupancy or only 14?



Personal experience tells me 14. We've twice had concurrent weeks booked to allow friends to join us on vacation and twice, although both units were in my name, I was just credited with the 7 nights. I called Marriott about this and they confirmed that 7 was the correct amount.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Nov 16, 2014)

ilene13 said:


> We will be in Aruba weeks 51 and 52.  My husband and I are occupying one villa and I have a 2nd week 52 villa that my children are occupying.  Since they are all in my name will I get 21 nights of occupancy or only 14?



Elite nights are only earned for the room the member is in. However, points can be earned for the member's room plus two additional. (Three total). So if you were paying for three rooms, that's a lot of points!


----------



## ilene13 (Nov 16, 2014)

Mr. Vker said:


> Elite nights are only earned for the room the member is in. However, points can be earned for the member's room plus two additional. (Three total). So if you were paying for three rooms, that's a lot of points!



I don't care about the points, I need the nights!!!!!


----------



## janej (Nov 16, 2014)

ilene13 said:


> I don't care about the points, I need the nights!!!!!



We need to talk    I don't care about the nights, I need points!!!!

Nights 738
Points 964,431


----------



## bazzap (Nov 17, 2014)

I have a meagre 32 nights showing so far this year (22 nights stay and 10 nights for the UK Marriott Credit Card)
We have recently started a 35 night stay though and I am claiming some earlier missing nights so I should scrape Platinum Elite qualification again.
With these stays and multiple bookings already made for next year, I should hit Lifetime Gold, so I will have a reasonable fallback if I can't sustain Platinum level.


----------



## pafort (Nov 17, 2014)

300 nights
1.631.905 pts.

To increase the nights council to organize meetings in the halls of the hotel marriott. For each meeting you will get 10 eligible nights. With 8 meeting is achieved platinum status for the following year.
Unfortunately in Italy I can not get the Visa card marriott.
My points comes mostly through the exchange of weeks.
in 2013, being unemployed, I stayed 111 nights at marriott vacation club.
One year lifetime, I think.


----------



## dansimms (Nov 17, 2014)

*nights and points*

600 nights and 3.4 million points for the Mrs. On track for hitting lifetime Platinum by end of 2016 with some luck!


----------



## slomac (Nov 17, 2014)

Do the 15 nights you get for being a MR card holder count each year?


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 17, 2014)

slomac said:


> Do the 15 nights you get for being a MR card holder count each year?



Yes, and they'll post in your anniversary month, included in the "Rewards Credit Card" field.


----------



## TSPam (Nov 17, 2014)

ilene13 said:


> We will be in Aruba weeks 51 and 52.  My husband and I are occupying one villa and I have a 2nd week 52 villa that my children are occupying.  Since they are all in my name will I get 21 nights of occupancy or only 14?



Does your husband have a rewards number. If yes then put the other room in his name.


----------



## slomac (Nov 18, 2014)

My husband and I each have MR reward accounts.  Can we combine our nights and points to achieve lifetime status?


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 18, 2014)

slomac said:


> My husband and I each have MR reward accounts.  Can we combine our nights and points to achieve lifetime status?



You can transfer MRP between them to escalate status levels in one, but can't combine the MRP and Nights totals to achieve the same status in both.


----------



## bazzap (Nov 18, 2014)

SueDonJ said:


> You can transfer MRP between them to escalate status levels in one, but can't combine the MRP and Nights totals to achieve the same status in both.


It is true and those are the MR rules.
Would it really be that unreasonable though to allow husband and wife to share status and for status to transfer when one partner dies?


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 18, 2014)

bazzap said:


> It is true and those are the MR rules.
> Would it really be that unreasonable though to allow husband and wife to share status and for status to transfer when one partner dies?



I agree!  That's probably my only dissatisfaction with the MR program - it would be great if married couples could share the same account, or at the least allow status and Nights/Certs accumulated by one spouse to transfer along with the MRP's to the other when one dies.


----------



## dualrated2 (Nov 18, 2014)

SueDonJ said:


> You can transfer MRP between them to escalate status levels in one



Susan,

How does one do this to escalate status levels? I thought it was only for Travel Packages?


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 18, 2014)

dualrated2 said:


> Susan,
> 
> How does one do this to escalate status levels? I thought it was only for Travel Packages?



You're right, Points can be transferred only on the death of a spouse or if designated for an award, but when transferred they'll count toward the Lifetime status requirements of the account to which they're transferred.  Sorry for that confusion; I should have said, "... resulting in an escalation of status ...


----------



## dualrated2 (Nov 18, 2014)

SueDonJ said:


> You're right, Points can be transferred only on the death of a spouse or if designated for an award, but when transferred they'll count toward the Lifetime status requirements of the account to which they're transferred.  Sorry for that confusion; I should have said, "... resulting in an escalation of status ...



Thanks. I thought I had missed something new.


----------

